# How to get mold stain off golf cart seats?



## bnew17 (Dec 9, 2018)

How do i get it off? I have tried household cleaners.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2018)

Bleach and water works


----------



## grady white (Dec 9, 2018)

yep bleach and water 50/50 and let it sit a few minutes or Tilex ..let the bleach do the work .may have to go over it several times but it will get it all gone.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 9, 2018)

I use Magic Erasers and elbow grease to remove it from my boat seats.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Dec 9, 2018)

Bleach will eat up the threads in your seating if you have any. I have seen many a folk ruin their boat seats!

Rinse them throughly if using bleach. May want to check out vinyl cleaner from a boating store, west Marine etc.


----------



## bnew17 (Dec 10, 2018)

In the early fall when I was pressure washing my house I sprayed some cleaning solution on there and tried pressure washing it off and even that did not work. I will try the ideas above and follow up. Thanks


----------



## DAVE (Dec 10, 2018)

Spray nine.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 10, 2018)

On the internet I found some boat seat cleaner that was expensive but it just sprays on and they come real clean


----------



## 660griz (Dec 14, 2018)

To kill mold to the roots, use hydrogen peroxide. Let it sit for about 5 minutes. Wipe off.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 14, 2018)

DAVE said:


> Spray nine.


Yes sir. One of the BEST all purpose cleaners I have experience with.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 14, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Yes sir. One of the BEST all purpose cleaners I have experience with.


Over $50 for a 32 oz. spray bottle, it had better be!


----------



## treemanjohn (Dec 14, 2018)

I use barkeeper's friend


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 14, 2018)

Very few things in this world, stain wise, that 20 mule team borax and a tooth brush with warm water won't take off. Try it.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 15, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Over $50 for a 32 oz. spray bottle, it had better be!


Huh? You get buy it on Walmart's website for $42.74 for a 5 gallon bucket.


----------

